# Auszählen von Einzellern.



## Samsas (5. August 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich keine Ahnung von Vektorprogrammen habe und ich brauche sie laut einer Webseite zum Auszählen von Einzellern. Ich habe folgende Information für das Auszählen gefunden: 


> I. Mikroskopieren mit einem Zeiss Computer-Mikroskop
> II. Speichern von jeweils zwei Abbildungen à 6 Quadrate
> III. Bearbeiten der Bilder, d.h. markieren der Algen durch einen schwarzen Punkt
> IV. Konvertieren in eine schwarz-weiß Grafik
> V. Auszählen der Punkte durch ein Vektorisierungsprogramm (Corel Trace 11)



Bis zu dem Punkt 4 komme ich, ab da an habe ich Probleme.
Ich weiß nicht welches Programm dies leisten kann. Habe nun erst mal Inkscape installiert(Ich habe glaube ich irgendwo Core Draw 8 rumfliegen, kann mir das helfen?) Aber bin vollkommen überfordert - wie gehe ich nun vor? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus. Schönes Rest Wochenende.


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. August 2007)

Mh... ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Corel 8 das schon kann aber wenn du dass Bild vektorisierst sollten die schwarzen Punkte jeweils immer ein Objekt sein und somit kannst du aus der Anzahl der Objekte schließen wieviel Algen denn nun da sind.

Also du importierst das Bild in Corel Draw und wenn ich mich recht erinnere machst du dann einen Rechtsklick und klickst dann auf vektorisieren :/


----------



## Samsas (5. August 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Geht dies auch mit Inkscape? Dieses Programm habe ich nun installiert und habe nun das Bild mit den schwarzen Punkten geöffnet.   

Edit: Habe es nun gefunden geht ja einfach:
Einfach auf Pfad/ Bitmap vektorieren und dann die alle Punkte makieren und unten steht dann wie viel Punkte es sind. =)


----------

